
China Deceived the WHO - sampo
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/04/world-health-organization-blame-pandemic-coronavirus/609820/
======
gnusty_gnurc
Tedros has been an disaster and this pandemic is just the nail in the coffin.

[https://www.politico.eu/article/tedros-adhanom-
ghebreyesus-g...](https://www.politico.eu/article/tedros-adhanom-ghebreyesus-
gives-who-a-headache/)

